# Wackem's 2013 LWBJF Championship



## HAWGHUNNA

A new breed of Jonboat Championship is born.

LWBJF Championship.... $500 per federated club/division. Each club/division's top 6 teams qualify to fish at no entry fee charge. Any other federated team finishing outside of the top 6, and they've participated in at least 4 tournaments in any or all federated club/division, pays a $100.00 entry fee to fish in the Federation Championship.

The LWBJF will (at this time) have 5 divisions,in which teams may join,to become recognized as eligible to compete in the 2013 LWBJF Championship. NCLWB will have 2 divisions, LWBBAMA, LWBGA, and another new division LWBSD (Sunday Division). Information on all of our federated clubs, can be found @ www.sportsmanliving.com

With our 5 divisions, this would automatically  put $2,500.00 into the pot. If teams outside of a club/division's top six compete, the purse grows. We will go ahead and preset the payouts, as so ....... first 35%, second 25%, third 15%, forth12%, fifth 9%, sixth 4%.

We are now talking to a Florida based Jonboat club,that is very  interested, if we hold the championship half way (Tennessee). That would put another $500.00 up for the championship. However, as of right now, the 2013 LWBJF Championship is slated for a return to Lake Robinson, in Greer South Carolina, on October 5th 2013.

The way that this new format is laid out, if favors each team that joins the federation, and wants to compete in a championship event.  The top six teams (Only) from each division, get a free entry. Any team to finish outside of a club's top 6, can participate ..... but, stipulations apply. $100.00 entry fee, and exemption from a grand prize.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

The primary reason that changes were made, were to give every team in our federation, equal opportunity. And each club/division will have some membership dues remaining, to advertise with, buy scales, have a club/division payout  etc. More details, rules and regulations to follow.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Our federation website is under construction, but have a look around .... http://www.lwbfederation.com


----------



## revoslinger

Sounds awesome HH!


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

revoslinger said:


> Sounds awesome HH!



Glad ya like the format, revoslinger. We've decided to reach out to the Fed members who may not find out about the organization, until late into the season, and those members who may need to commit themselves to family functions, etc. etc. causing them to need to miss a tournament or two.

We think that it offers more for our members, as a whole. We will meet, greet, eat, and have a tournament briefing on our scheduled off limits to practice day. Which will be the Friday before the Championship. This time of fellowship, will allow every federation member's voice to be heard.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Our North Carolina division has decided to not be affiliated with the LWBJF for the 2013 season. So, with this being said, and with the Federation having a new division formed here in Georgia, we decided to call a meeting about the location of, and formating of the 2013 LWBJF Championship.

After a 2 hr. Conference  call today, there has been 2 major changes in the LWBJF Championship.

1 - A new location has been decided on for the Championship. Lake Varner will host the 2013 Lil' Water Bassin' Jonboat Federation Championship.

2. Only the top 6 teams from each of our 4 divisions will qualify to complete in the Federation Championship.

Please check our federation website, for a completed update to our championship format and rules.

We have two new divisions starting their2013 season, within the next 2 weekends. LWBJF Sunday Division @ Lake Meriwether on March10th. And LWBJF West Georgia Division @ Lake Seaton on March 16th.

Come on out, and join us.


----------



## Rattlin Rogue

Anyone know if there is an off limits period before the championship on Oct 5th?


----------



## Randall

Rattlin Rogue said:


> Anyone know if there is an off limits period before the championship on Oct 5th?



I remember Terry telling me there was no off limits way back in the spring so people could prefish with less expense. But don't take my word for it since it might have changed now. I am probably going to be too busy to prefish it the week of it now anyway but am looking forward to it.


----------



## LIPS

Randall which club did you fish?


----------



## Randall

LIPS said:


> Randall which club did you fish?



West Ga LWB


----------



## revoslinger

Have the final standings been posted to the website?  I know we didn't fish enough tournaments to make it but just curious how it all ended up.


----------



## Rattlin Rogue

Wish I could tell you, Revo.  I heard the Sunday trail had a low turn out, so if you fished a couple you may have qualified. Maybe Randall can let us know who the top six are for West GA, I believe he may be their AOY. It would be good to hear from LWB Alabama, also. I know  Kane Harper & Chris Hannah are the points champions for LWB BAMA and Kane is their AOY.


----------



## Randall

Rattlin Rogue said:


> Wish I could tell you, Revo.  I heard the Sunday trail had a low turn out, so if you fished a couple you may have qualified. Maybe Randall can let us know who the top six are for West GA, I believe he may be their AOY. It would be good to hear from LWB Alabama, also. I know  Kane Harper & Chris Hannah are the points champions for LWB BAMA and Kane is their AOY.



We have one last tournament this weekend but I think our top six are pretty much set as long as the number six team shows up. I am leading angler of the year but Jeff Reese can still catch me I think if I have a bad day on Saturday and don't catch any fish.

Here is our standings with the teams that have a chance at top six teams.

1. Jeff Reese/Ronnie Pendergrass: 449
 2. Jeremy Dukes/Bryant Lee Dukes: 396
 3. Danny Fischer/Stanley Elrod: 391
 4. Randall Kirkpatrick: 380
 5. Jeffrey Huddleston/Larry Jiles: 367
 6. Verland Best/Vernan Wilkes: 275
 7. Lee Orr/Rodney Lusk: 244
 My daughter may fish the championship as my partner depending on her schedule with school.


----------



## revoslinger

Rattlin Rogue said:


> Wish I could tell you, Revo.  I heard the Sunday trail had a low turn out, so if you fished a couple you may have qualified. Maybe Randall can let us know who the top six are for West GA, I believe he may be their AOY. It would be good to hear from LWB Alabama, also. I know  Kane Harper & Chris Hannah are the points champions for LWB BAMA and Kane is their AOY.



The Sunday division was the one i thought we might have a chance of squeaking into the championship through. I hope so. Never been to Varner and would love to get out on that lake.


----------



## Rattlin Rogue

Thanks Randall and good luck Saturday!


----------



## Rattlin Rogue

revoslinger said:


> The Sunday division was the one i thought we might have a chance of squeaking into the championship through. I hope so. Never been to Varner and would love to get out on that lake.


I texted Terry last night to try to get the top sixes so I could let everybody know, but haven't heard back from him. He is supposed to be giving me all the tourney results so I can get them posted, but he seems to be pretty tied up. I'll let you know as soon as I have the info. But, if you didn't make it you can always come on out and watch me take it to the other AOYs By the way, Coldwater kicks of the season at Varner on 9/21...might be a good time for you to check out the lake in case you made the top six!


----------



## LIPS

This is next week? Anybody know all the details yet?


----------



## Randall

We were told at our last tournament off limits is only the day before the tournament. Other than that I haven't heard anything as far as final details, rules, prizes or anything. Jeff said he had contacted Terry but hadn't heard back and would be in touch with the details. I am planning on bringing a swimbait for someone to win. Haven't heard anything else as far as confirmed prizes etc.


----------



## Randall

This is our top six teams for the West Ga club.

1. Jeff Reese/Ronnie Pendergrass
 2. Danny Fischer/Stanley Elrod
 3. Jeremy Dukes/Bryant Lee Dukes 
 4. Randall Kirkpatrick
 5. Jeffrey Huddleston/Larry Jiles
 6. Lee Orr/Rodney Lusk


----------



## Rattlin Rogue

Randall said:


> We were told at our last tournament off limits is only the day before the tournament. Other than that I haven't heard anything as far as final details, rules, prizes or anything. Jeff said he had contacted Terry but hadn't heard back and would be in touch with the details. I am planning on bringing a swimbait for someone to win. Haven't heard anything else as far as confirmed prizes etc.



Well, little more than a week to go until the tourney and no word from Terry. I guess everyone is just supposed to show up ready to fish in case your team # is called. To the best of my knowledge these are the teams that should be in for LWBGA ( in no specific order):
Boat 1 Terry/ TJ
Boat 4 Bobby Russell/ Allen Tompkins
Boat 6 Mike Wood/ Marvin Wood
Boat 10 Jeff Souza
I can not hazard a guess on the other two teams.


----------



## LIPS

Nobody knows about Sunday division. I'm pretty sure my team is somewhere 1-3rd. I saw a post earlier that a PARSUN motor wa the prize?


----------



## LIPS

Here is what was posted

 The LWBJF SD (Sunday Division)
The Lil' Water Bassin' Federation has added a Sunday Division, for Jonboat Anglers.

The top 6 LWB SD teams in points, will combine with the top 6 in points from the LWBJF Georgia Division, and compete for a Parsun Electric Outboard. The top 6 teams from the LWBJF SD, will also qualify for the 2013 LWBJF Championship, @ Lake Varner. 

The LWBJF SD Angler of the year, will qualify to compete with each LWBJF Divison's AOY, for the opportunity to become the Constant Threat Baits' LWB Angler Of The Federation. Constant Threat Baits will provide a Custom Jersey & Angler of The LWBJF 2013 Ring to the overall AOY Champion.

http://www.lwbfederation.com/aoy

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

http://www.sportsmanliving.com/forum...=1191#post1191

The above link, will take you to the NEW LWBJF SD (Sunday Division) thread, where you can view the 2013 Sunday schedule, made up of Georgia and Alabama lakes.

The LWB SD Entry fees will be 40 bux per boat.
The LWB SD membership fees will be 30 bux per angler.
The LWB Ga. Rules will apply in all LWB SD events.

Come on out, and help us build our Jonboat Federation.

Terry Lee
678-283-7231
Last edited by HAWGHUNNA; 03-10-2013 at 09:09 PM.


Sent from my iPhone


----------



## Rattlin Rogue

Just talked to Terry and I got a little more info. First off let me retract my posting of my presumed top 4 of 6. To his knowledge the Woods team did not make it in. Terry is planning to give me the top six lists tomorrow or handle it himself. But he did say there are a few crossover teams, so there is only a total of 9 or 10 teams between the GA club and the Sunday club. As soon as I have the info I will be posting it here. Second, there will be an additional tournament between the GA division and the Sunday division in which the grand prize is the Parson motor.


----------



## Rattlin Rogue

That second tourney is scheduled for the weekend of Thanksgiving at an undisclosed location.


----------



## LIPS

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Jerk

Lips, you'd fish with anybody if you had $5.00 to gain from it wouldn't you?


----------



## HAWGHUNNA

Here's the deal ....
Due to my job, family, and some persoal issues, I've ignored and let down a lot of people over the last few months. Many of you know how strong my passion was for jonboat tournaments. Yet, my personal issues and family must come first. I've contacted every team that qualified through the lwb ga. Saturday and Sunday division. I'm talking with the West ga. And Alabama directors tonight. That's really all that I can do, at this point. 

I apologize for dropping the ball, and leaving so many unanswered questions. I've handed my worries to the Lord. Now, I will try to focus on getting my life back!


----------



## Rattlin Rogue

Thanks HH for getting her done!! Well guys, who all got the call? How about it Lips, are you the one to beat Saturday?


----------



## revoslinger

I'm gonna try and be there if at all possible.


----------



## Rattlin Rogue

Anybody else getting fired up about this weekend?...How about you West GA guys? Lets here from you!!...Hope those fish are fired up


----------



## LIPS

See ya there


----------



## revoslinger

Rattlin Rogue said:


> That second tourney is scheduled for the weekend of Thanksgiving at an undisclosed location.



Has anyone heard anything?


----------



## LIPS

revoslinger said:


> Has anyone heard anything?



Called him twice no answer


----------



## Rattlin Rogue

Talked to Terry last night and he confirmed that the tournament is still on for Nov.30th. I asked him if the lake drawing was going to be restricted to electric only and he stated that all lakes that we fish will be in the drawing as long as the lake levels permit.


----------



## revoslinger

when will it be announced?


----------



## Rattlin Rogue

He said the drawing will be Friday evening.


----------



## LIPS

Rattlin Rogue said:


> He said the drawing will be Friday evening.



I had suggested a dinner for the drawing. ?


----------



## Rattlin Rogue

Terry says he's holding the drawing at Griffin Walmart at 6pm


----------



## LIPS

Rattlin Rogue said:


> Terry says he's holding the drawing at Griffin Walmart at 6pm



Not anymore.


----------



## LIPS

Tx postponed


----------



## gsp754

Did y'all have the tournament yet? If so how did it turn out?


----------



## gsp754

No one?


----------



## revoslinger

gsp754 said:


> Did y'all have the tournament yet? If so how did it turn out?



Nope..... And highly doubtful it will happen.


----------



## bsanders

So what happened?


----------



## gsp754

Why did y'all not have the tournament?


----------



## jusdonaldson

No championship? Why not?


----------

